# Key West Grand Slam



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Awesome……..for the both of you. Congrats.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Fantastic, a day you both will never forget!


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Very good! Kudos to your daughter for catching the fish and kudos to you for taking her out fishing! Although I've caught 15+ permit, never had a grand slam!


----------



## FLopes (May 27, 2021)

Man what a dream! Congrats!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I'm jealous,only half way there just need a Tarpon
wow a10 year old girl is better than lots of us
congratulations on a life time accomplishment


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

So awesome! First the tripletail tournament now this! Congrats man! Proud papa for sure!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats to her. Simon is a good’un


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you think prom dresses and ballet were gonna be expensive, I think a girl with a flats fishing habit will be much worse. Godspeed on your journey.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Epic stuff PJ! She’s checking off the bucket list quick


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats to your daughter and you for introducing her to our sport - That’s one for the record books and day she’ll treasure always.


----------



## Wyfly (Feb 1, 2019)

Unbelievable! Permit is a good one too. Congrats!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Awesome job!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Piper! That's an outstanding accomplishment and one you'll always remember. And nice job dad for giving her the opportunity.


----------



## RWP (Jul 25, 2021)

You give me hope! My girls are 3 and 5, I hope to one day spend time with them on the water.


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

Congratulations!!! What an amazing experience for you to share with your daughter.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Terrific! Suggest you and your daughter listen to a recent "Captain's Collective" podcast with Meredith McCord. She had a very close relationship with her father and credits him for all of her success in life, in fishing and otherwise. Congratulations to you and your girl--I know you are a proud daddy!


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

thats awesome!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Amazing! A day you will simply never forget!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

backbone said:


> Amazing! A day you will simply never forget!


So, how’d you boys do that day? Hmmm. 😂


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Is that a GURGLER in that permit's mouth!!!!
This is wild, congrats!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

That's incredible -- great job!


----------



## Wombat Charters (Jun 10, 2019)

Very very cool. Congratulations!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

This is awesome! My daughter is 14 months old, I'm really hoping she shares my love for fishing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! That is freaking awesome. And that is a STUD permit.

Congrats to your daughter and congrats to you. #dadworkdoneright


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Your daughter is also a very good fly line caster, better than most novice adults. An experienced guide and a good caster equals lots of fish feeding and more fun.


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

k-roc said:


> Is that a GURGLER in that permit's mouth!!!!
> This is wild, congrats!!


Maybe!


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skram said:


> Epic stuff PJ! She’s checking off the bucket list quick


Thanks dude!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Congrat to everyone on the boat.

Looks like the die has been cast for the next Meredith McCord.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Incredible! I am humbled.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Slams are for girls too, silly rabbit. Beyond awesome. Many,many congrats. Not to mention that is quite a permit.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Slams are for girls too, silly rabbit. Beyond awesome. Many,many congrats. Not to mention that is quite a permit.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

This is epic! I'm expecting my first daughter (kid in general) in a few weeks! This would be a dream come true. You are a blessed man. Congrats!



DBStoots said:


> Terrific! Suggest you and your daughter listen to a recent "Captain's Collective" podcast with Meredith McCord. She had a very close relationship with her father and credits him for all of her success in life, in fishing and otherwise. Congratulations to you and your girl--I know you are a proud daddy!


I listened to that today and Meredith actually talks about Piper (I assume she is referring to this Piper). Sounded like Meredith was hoping to link up with Piper for some fishing. Get on that, dad!


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Fantastic and the permit is a pig!


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

ERK said:


> This is epic! I'm expecting my first daughter (kid in general) in a few weeks! This would be a dream come true. You are a blessed man. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to that today and Meredith actually talks about Piper (I assume she is referring to this Piper). Sounded like Meredith was hoping to link up with Piper for some fishing. Get on that, dad!


I will! They’ve FaceTimed once before and Piper is calling her tomorrow to tell her about the trip. I’ll check out the podcast!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Congratulations! And she set the bar really high with that first permit.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Buy that Girl a steak !

wow ! What’s next ?

bluegill on poppers may not scratch the itch now.


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Buy that Girl a steak !
> 
> wow ! What’s next ?
> 
> bluegill on poppers may not scratch the itch now.


Still need to get her a big Jack so going to try and make that happen this weekend!


----------



## Finnatic (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice Slam!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Beyond OUTSTANDING!!! Piper you should be proud of your achievement. 
Congrats to all on the boat


----------

